# Correlation between progesterone supplementation and morning sickness?



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm 6w2d with my 4th pg and taking 200mg Prometrium/day vaginally. I was under the impression that progesterone supplementation increases nausea/morning sickness and so have been writing off my ickiness as a side effect of the progesterone and not a reliable sign of a viable pg. Then I read today in several threads here that women taking Prometrium said it reduced or eliminated their morning sickness.









With my son, I had nausea starting a few dpo and started throwing up at 7 weeks. My last two pgs (which ended at 10 and 9 weeks) I had only vague nausea and never threw up. This time I have been nauseous since the TWW and threw up this morning, almost a week earlier than with DS.

I am wanting to hear from women who have supplemented with progesterone during past pgs what your morning sickness was like during that pg. For each pg you supplemented, could you share:

*1) What type of progesterone were you taking, and at what dosage (if known)? When did you start taking the progesterone?*

*2) Why were you supplementing with progesterone?*

*3) What was your experience of nausea and/or throwing up during that pregnancy? If applicable, how did this compare to your other successful pgs without supplementation?*

*4) Was it a successful pg, and if not (so sorry for your loss







), when did it end?*


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

While I cannot answer your questions, I can tell you that I took progesterone while NOT pregnant and it never gave me nausea/morning sickness... however my doctor told me that although I had low progesterone levels early in this pregnancy, the nausea/morning sickness was a good sign that I didn't actually need them. I never was put on them and she is perfectly fine and almost due!


----------



## Liora (Aug 11, 2010)

My understanding is that hCG causes morning sickness not progesterone.

I'm currently taking intra-muscular shots of progesterone-in-oil, 1cc per day. I did the same with my daughter from ovulation to 12 weeks. (reason: IVF) I had mild morning sickness with my last pregnancy and so far it is the same this time (I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow). I say "mild" because I never vomit just feel queasy all the time.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, Mae. I was on progesterone for three cycles before this one and never had an inkling of nausea until I was really pg. I just was under the impression that, once you were actually pg, progesterone could amplify the nausea. No idea now where I got that from









Liora - Thank you for sharing. That hcg causes morning sickness sounds familiar to me.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

even if it amplifies it... that means you are having it to begin with and should be a reliable sign of pregnancy, right?


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

With DD and this pregnancy I had moments of queesiness and maybe 2-3 times where I gagged, but never threw up...With DD I was not on progesterone, but with this one I was on 300mg oral up until 13-14 weeks. So, for me it didn't really seem to have a distinct difference with MS.

With all of my missed miscarriages, I never even had the quessiness going on, so not sure if that played into it at all.

I think my levels early in this pregnancy were ok (doc never gave me an exact number), but with my history of loss we both agreed it would be a good idea to supplement. I am currently 19 weeks and everything looks good so far...crossing fingers!

Best of luck,
Tracy


----------



## jessieb503 (May 14, 2010)

My midwife told me that progesterone exasperates symptoms but doesn't cause them. So it will make your boobs sorer and your morning sickness worse but doesn't cause ms if you're not going to have it. I had it and I had it BAD. BUT it seemed to help keep my pregnancy so it was worth it. (I'm 25 weeks after 3 miscarriages)

1) What type of progesterone were you taking, and at what dosage (if known)? When did you start taking the progesterone?
200 mg vaginally of a naturally compounded progesterone. I took it starting at day 15 of my cycle every month. When I got pregnant I kept taking it until 16 weeks and then I switched to progesterone cream for the duration of my pregnancy (I had major withdrawl sympotoms when I tried to get off it at 16 weeks)

2) Why were you supplementing with progesterone? 3 previous miscarriages

3) What was your experience of nausea and/or throwing up during that pregnancy? If applicable, how did this compare to your other successful pgs without supplementation? I had HORRIBLE ms. But I also had pretty bad ms with my first miscarriage at 12 weeks. It was worse with the progesterone, though. Although, it was a viable pregnancy that time and wasnt the other so could make a difference, I suppose.

4) Was it a successful pg, and if not (so sorry for your loss ), when did it end? I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks on 100 mg daily of oral progesterone and a successful pregnancy on 200 mg vaginal. Could be coincidence?


----------



## spargel (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Honestly - I don't remember. It was a vaginal suppository

2. 1 previous miscarriage - doc thought better safe than sorry since I'm considered advanced maternal age (I'm 39) and I have a sister with numerous miscarriages.

3. This is my only successful pregnancy. I supplemented from 8 weeks to 13 weeks. Almost no morning sickness to speak of. A couple of times where I felt a little queasy upon waking, but as soon as I ate, I was fine. My primary complaint about the progesterone was that it sucked every bit of energy from me. (One day I'm walking 7 miles/day and the next, after starting prog., I could barely walk 1.5 miles)

4. So far it's successful, I'm at 19 weeks. There are conflicting studies as to whether it really does make any kind of a difference so I'm not convinced that it helped me hold onto this pregnancy. I think the first miscarriage was just something that happened. I wouldn't take progesterone again unless a blood test shows that I'm deficient.


----------



## scrappin-mama (May 12, 2010)

1) What type of progesterone were you taking, and at what dosage (if known)? When did you start taking the progesterone?
I don't remember. It was with ds several years ago. It was a vaginal suppository.

2) Why were you supplementing with progesterone?
My progesterone was in the 'danger zone' and my OB wanted me to supplement.

3) What was your experience of nausea and/or throwing up during that pregnancy? If applicable, how did this compare to your other successful pgs without supplementation?
It was not as bad as the nausea with my first.

4) Was it a successful pg, and if not (so sorry for your loss ), when did it end?
Successful! DS just turned 3.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

1) What type of progesterone were you taking, and at what dosage (if known)? When did you start taking the progesterone?

I'm answering for my middle pregnancy - I have been on prog now for the 3rd time, but last time I lost the baby before I got to the m/s part and this time I'm too early to know. I have been on 50mg naturally compounded prog supps 2x a day.

2) Why were you supplementing with progesterone?

Because of previous miscarriage due to LPD due to nursing - turns out I may have a clotting disorder though, so now I'm taking it to help the baby grow faster/bigger so that if I have another hematoma, the sac will be able to compress it better and seal it off.

3) What was your experience of nausea and/or throwing up during that pregnancy? If applicable, how did this compare to your other successful pgs without supplementation?

I had bad m/s but no throwing up with DD and I was not on prog with her. With the middle pregnancy, it was AWFUL nausea - I felt like I was horribly seasick and the food aversions were horrible.

4) Was it a successful pg, and if not (so sorry for your loss ), when did it end?

It was not a successful pregnancy but it was due to a retroplacental hematoma w/clotting cutting off the placenta's circulation to the baby, baby passed between 8.5-9 weeks, m/c naturally at 12.5w.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I had a very early loss, and with the next cycle my progesterone numbers were low and I was bleeding for weeks with a positive test, so I went on prometrium. So m/s while I was on it, at least not until towards the end of it, and m/s was very mild.

THIS time I did use some OTC prog cream and I had TERRIBLE m/s, but even when I stopped the prog cream I still had m/s. I think my m/s was just going to be bad this time, and mild last time.

I always do feel wonderful when I'm sick and throwing up, b/c it does make me feel baby is growing


----------

